# Vaude Men's Posta Jacket III



## OKTAN (30. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Efahrungsbericht über die oben genannte Jacke geben?  (SuFu bringt nichts)

Wäre toll, wenn jemand was zu der Jacke sagen könnte, weil es langsam kühl wird.


OKTAN


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2009)

die hat eine wind- und wohl auch wasserdichte membran; m.e. zum radfahren nicht sonderlich gut geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raylinth (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin Besitzer der Posta Jacket II und sehr zufrieden damit!
Hält sehr gut warm, die Taschen sind gut zu erreichen und die Verarbeitung ist spitzen mäßig!


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. Oktober 2009)

Hatte die Posta im Laden mal an. Verarbeitung fand´ ich ziemlich gut, kann sich mit Gore BW messen, würde ich sagen. 

Zu den Schutzeigenschaften kann ich leider nur sagen, was ich drüber gelesen hab. Es ist ein Softshell von daher also weder wasser- noch winddicht. Das würde nur auf eine Membran wie GoreTex oder vielleicht SympaTex zutreffen. Die Schutzeigenschaften sollten ausreichen um dich mit ´nem Thermotrikot und einem Funktionsunterhemd locker bis -5° oder -10° gut zu klimatisieren. Die eigentliche Definition von Softshell ist ja, dass die Schutzeigenschaften gegenüber den 100%ig dichten Membranen leicht herunter gesetzt wurden zugunsten der Atmungsfähigkeit!


----------



## kvlfliege (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Servus,

ich habe die Posta II, allerdings noch nicht an.
Sie ist aber Testsieger bei der Winterbekleidung bei roadbike geworden:
http://www.roadbike.de/test/bekleidung/zwoelf-winterjacken-und-hosen-im-test.292805.9.htm

gruß, jonas


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2009)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hatte die Posta im Laden mal an. Verarbeitung fand´ ich ziemlich gut, kann sich mit Gore BW messen, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Zu den Schutzeigenschaften kann ich leider nur sagen, was ich drüber gelesen hab. Es ist ein Softshell von daher also weder wasser- noch winddicht. Das würde nur auf eine Membran wie GoreTex oder vielleicht SympaTex zutreffen. Die Schutzeigenschaften sollten ausreichen um dich mit ´nem Thermotrikot und einem Funktionsunterhemd locker bis -5° oder -10° gut zu klimatisieren. Die eigentliche Definition von Softshell ist ja, dass die Schutzeigenschaften gegenüber den 100%ig dichten Membranen leicht herunter gesetzt wurden zugunsten der Atmungsfähigkeit!


trifft halt nur zu, wenn die softshell tatsächlich keine membran hat, was eben bei gore und auch bei der vaude nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Raylinth (1. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> trifft halt nur zu, wenn die softshell tatsächlich keine membran hat, was eben bei gore und auch bei der vaude nicht der fall ist.



Soweit ich weiß hat die Vaude keine Membran, lediglich das Material ist "Windabweisend"


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2009)

doch, siehe http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/05971/SubProducts/059710105200


----------



## Raylinth (1. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> doch, siehe http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/05971/SubProducts/059710105200



hmm, und wo steht da was von Membran?


----------



## polo (1. Oktober 2009)

bei "technischen daten"


----------



## Raylinth (1. Oktober 2009)

Ok, gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (1. Oktober 2009)

hi, habe auch die posta II und bin auch sehr zufrieden. klar ist das softshell nicht wasserdicht aber immerhin wasserabweisend und winddicht ist sie alle mal. sie hält sehr warm und ist wirklich etwas für kalte tage. ich fahre wenn es die zeit erlaubt den ganzen winter durch und habe verschiedene vaude trikos bzw. jacken und hose. ich bin mit den teilen bestens zufrieden und kann sie nur weiter empfehlen.

ps. kann dir auch jemaqnden empfehlen, der dir bestimmt einen guten preis für die kleidung macht. einfach bei interesse eine pn senden.


----------



## Letzte Rille (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

vor ein Paar Wochen habe ich mir die Posta III zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Selbst stark geschwitzt nach einem langen Anstieg und dann der oben herrschenden Herbstbriese ging kein Wind durch die Jacke, auch bei der anschließenden Abfahrt nicht. Das war bei meiner ALDI-Jacke anders, die hat dann ab ca. 35 km/h in der Brustgegend Wind durchgelassen und verfügt über keine Membrane.
Die Verarbeitung der Posta III ist Klasse wie auch die anderen Sachen die ich von Vaude besitze, zudem passt mir die Jacke wie auf den Wanst geschneidert.
Die Jacke kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Deleted140621 (25. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

kann mich da nur anschließen. Sogar angeschwitzt nach einer längeren Bergauffahrt, hält die Jacke bei einer flotten Bergabfahrt noch warm, Wind durchdringt kaum.

Trägt, man keinen goßen Rucksack, entfüften die während der Fahrt gut erreichbaren mit RV versehenen "Luftschlitze" unter den Armen zusätzlich spürbar gut. Die Verarbeitungsqualität setze ich mit Gore absolut gleich. Die auch mit RV verschließbaren Rückentaschen sind geräumig, Ersatzschlauch und Minipumpe samt Reifenheber passen bequem rein und stören beim Tragen nicht. Alle RV funktionen tadellos mit einer Hand ! Praktisch, die Napoleontasche vorne, für Handy, Schlüssel und (oder) MP3 Player.

Fazit: Top Jacke, qualitativ = Gore, zu einem etwas günstigeren Preis !

Es gibt kein Produkt von Vaude was mich bis heute entäuscht hat !


----------

